# Kalender Applet, wo am besten anfangen?



## RoadRunner0 (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollt nen Kalender bauen der zB auf ne Text datei aufm Server zugreift wo die ganzen Termine drin stehen und weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
Und geht das mit ner Datei auslesen überhaupt oder kommen dann wieder die zig SecurityExceptions?

Oder gibt da schon was fertiges im Netz hab zwar schon über ne Stunde gegooglet aber da war nix dabei.


lg RoadRunner


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und geht das mit ner Datei auslesen überhaupt oder kommen dann wieder die zig SecurityExceptions?


Auf den Server auf dem das Applet liegt kannst du zugreifen.


			
				RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich wollt nen Kalender bauen der zB auf ne Text datei aufm Server zugreift wo die ganzen Termine drin stehen und weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll.


Etwas konkreter musst du schon werden  :wink:


----------



## RoadRunner0 (8. Mrz 2005)

hab ne RemoteControl Seite fertig gemacht und da nur einer zur Zeit sich anmelden darf wollt ich das die Schülers sich über ne Kalenderfunktion anmelden. Wenn jetzt einer sagt ich will am 5.5.2005 um 14.00 bis 18.00 loslegen soll dies in einer TXT Datei gespeichert werden. Wenn jetzt nen zweiter kommt der um 16.00 am selben Tag starten will soll er abgelehnt werden weil ja schon ein Termin eingetragen is und sich das sonst überschneidet.

Wenn gleich im Applet alle schon vorhandenen Termine angezeigt werden wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht. 

Hoffe das war jetze nicht zu genau


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

Die Frage ist mehr mit was du ein konkretes Problem hast?


----------



## RoadRunner0 (8. Mrz 2005)

war eher allgemein gedacht weil ich noch gar nicht weiß wie ich das problem angehen soll, weiß bis jetzt nur was rauskommen sollte.  Ist es auch möglich das Datum nicht per Hand sondern über so einen Kalender der Monatsweise alle Tage mit Wochentag und so anzeigt zu erzeugen, denn klickt der da drauf und genau dies Datum wird übernommen?

Und es muß so ne Art kettenProgramm sein wo alles in einer class datei am ende drin is.

in javascript hab ich schon was ähnliches gefunden das programm mailt aber eine anfrage an xy@xx.de und es gibt auch keine endzeit.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das könnte Anregungen liefern:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=12002


----------



## RoadRunner0 (8. Mrz 2005)

sieht schon ziemlich gigantisch aus.
wie krieg man das jetzt als applet getestet? einfach jpanel oder was auch immer durch extends applets ersetzen?

ich glaub ich lass den Kram sein und geh lieber an Strand.

danke für die schnellen antworten, lg von der sonnigen Ostsee


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie krieg man das jetzt als applet getestet? einfach jpanel oder was auch immer durch extends applets ersetzen?


Das übliche:
 - von Applet oder JApplet erben
 - statt main init benutzen
 - schauen wo's noch probleme macht  :wink:


----------



## RoadRunner0 (8. Mrz 2005)

das funzt einfach nich  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

hab den Sch... in die Ecke gehaun, vielleicht kann ich mich morgen nochmal dazu aufraffen


----------

